# Looking for rheumatologist



## bobbly33 (Jan 20, 2015)

Can anyone help me please? I am currently living in the UK and looking to move to the Algarve. I have rheumatoid arthritis and am currently on a Biologic Enbrel. Am wondering if I do move if this would be available to me in Portugal. Is there anybody taking this or currently registered with a rheumatologist that could help with any info. Very grateful for info.


----------

